

Hacker gives homeless man coding less. U can too. - inigodestroya
http://blog.hubspot.com/uattr/heres-your-chance-to-write-a-happy-ending-for-the-most-heartwarming-christmas-story-ever

======
lsiunsuex
(I'm not saying everyone is the same - this is just a point of view)

At my last job, we donated very considerably to needy families all throughout
the year but much more around Christmas. We would amass hundreds of canned
goods, blankets, toys for their kids, etc... As well as cash - The nature of
our business was a call center type, so every month, a bonus check would be
given out for performance. Many people would donate a portion of that to this
fund to help buy more. More so, the company would match all donations.

All that being said, it was always my point of view that the work the call
center did was not particularly difficult. With a little training, anyone off
of the street could do it. You got your own desk, beautiful heated and cooled
facility, good hours, good pay and of course, based on performance, the
ability to earn this bonus check.

It was always my point of view that a man doesn't want a hand out. What we
were doing was great, but if you want to see a man smile or cry, give him a
job. Let him earn for himself, for his family. Thats the best gift in my
opinion. Give them the means and let them see how far they can take it, not
us.

It never flew with management (and I'm not sure why). I hope this guy
succeeds. Maybe he's one of the people I'm talking about (someone who wants to
earn for himself and not get a hand out) but not all people are like that.
Some people want a hand out and to do nothing more then to live off of others.

